# Venir allí



## Rosamariama

Creo que los hispanohablantes tenemos la sensación de que "venir allí" es una secuencia incorrecta (este hilo vendría a colación del que fue cerrado Ir/venir  y, revisando las antiguas publicaciones, encuentro en cómo llegar allí:

- ¿Cómo puedo venir? 
- ¿Cómo puedo venir allí?
- ¿Cómo puedo venir hasta allí?
- ¿Cómo puedo ir allí?

que también es mi respuesta).

No obstante, al poner en Google "venir allí", me doy cuenta de que con el verbo conjugado, siempre que no sea en primera persona (y con las posibles excepciones, como la que se comentaba en el primer hilo, en el habla de Chile), creo que es un uso del todo habitual que no tenemos muy reconocido:
- Vendrán/ vino/ cuando vengas... allí.

Diría que para este uso, además de la condición de que el emisor se sitúe mentalmente _allí_, si se refiere a un momento futuro ("cuando vengas"), es porque el emisor tiene previsto estar allí en ese momento (si no lo tuviera previsto, solo podría decir "ir allí").


----------



## swift

Buenos días, @Rosamariama.

El único uso concebible, para mí, de _venir allí_ es aquel en que _venir_ significa _aparecer_ o _estar contenido_. Por ejemplo, si echo un vistazo a una de mis enciclopedias de Música, puedo ver que Beethoven y Mozart vienen allí, pero no Chabrier ni Saint-Saëns. Y si examino el _Diccionario panhispánico de refranes_ de Carbonell Basset, me percato de que recoge _sobre gustos no hay nada escrito_, pero su variante _para gustos, los colores_ no viene allí.


----------



## Rosamariama

Por eso sugería lo de poner "venir allí" (y los ejemplos conjugados) en Google. A mí también me sorprendió. _A priori, _hubiera dicho que no se usa, y al leerlo, me doy cuenta de que es un uso habitual.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> creo que es un uso del todo habitual que no tenemos muy reconocido


Pues yo creo que de habitual no tiene nada.


----------



## Rosamariama

- Deberías _venir allí_ ...
- «Cualquiera podría _venir allí_» 
- Libros que invitan a _venir allí_. 
...
- Varios periodistas que conocí _vinieron allí_, ...
- Fui a casa de la llamada Lady Montague, donde pasé la noche, y varios amigos _vinieron allí_ a visitarme.
- "Profesor Liao, ¿por qué _viniste allí_?"
- Te espero en Sevilla porque _cuando vengas allí_ estaré la primera. 
- No necesitas preocuparte por nada _cuando vengas allí_.
- La primera fue en Bayona, _cuando vino allí_ como agente carlista...
- La isla de la Madera está 15 leguas por mar de Ceguaco: _vinieron allí_ los caciques de la comarca, ...


Ya en el XVI, en _Naufragios_, de Álvar Núñez Cabeza de Vaca, se lee: 
"Otro día de mañana _vinieron allí_ muchos indios y traían cinco enfermos que estaban tullidos y muy malos, y venían en busca de Castillo que los curase, ...".


----------



## Circunflejo

No he dicho que no se use, @Rosamariama, sino que no es habitual que se use. Personalmente, me parece un uso erróneo que no forma parte de mi idiolecto.


----------



## Rosamariama

Tampoco yo he entendido que no se use, @Circunflejo.

Erróneo, sin duda, no es.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> Erróneo, sin duda, no es.


 Podríamos discutir casos como estos:


Rosamariama said:


> - Varios periodistas que conocí _vinieron allí_, ...
> - Fui a casa de la llamada Lady Montague, donde pasé la noche, y varios amigos _vinieron allí_ a visitarme.
> - "Profesor Liao, ¿por qué _viniste allí_?"


pero no tengo duda alguna de que son incorrectos casos como estos otros:


Rosamariama said:


> - Deberías _venir allí_ ...
> - «Cualquiera podría _venir allí_»
> - Libros que invitan a _venir allí_.


----------



## Rosamariama

¿Y el resto de ejemplos? 
De estos, el 2º del primer bloque, el de Lady Montague, supongo que estará hecho por algún traductor muy cualificado (a modo de aval de la corrección de la expresión).

"debería venir allí" (144 resultados en Google); "deberían venir allí" (83)... 

No es que importe el número de resultados, o no tanto, sino que leer la expresión en contexto ayuda a reconocerla (insisto en que _a priori _cualquiera diría que no es correcta, pero que al leer los contextos, se ve que se usa de manera espontánea por muchas personas, en registros coloquiales y cultos, habla de la Península y de América; en castellano actual y antiguo).

... y (último argumento en este sentido), se leen 'miles' de contextos con "haber venido allí".


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Me hace una gran interferencia _allí _junto a _venir_. El único caso que se me ocurre de buenas a primeras es cuando estás esperando a alguien en una esquina y divisas a la personas con quien te vas a juntar. Le dices a quien te acompaña, "_Mira, ahí viene (el Rodolfo)_".


----------



## swift

gvergara said:


> El único caso que se me ocurre de buenas a primeras es cuando estás esperando a alguien en una esquina y divisas a la personas con quien te vas a juntar.


 ¡Claro! ¡Cómo se me fue a olvidar! _Venir_ con el sentido de _aproximarse_ también me parece idiomático en combinación con _allí_.


----------



## Rosamariama

Sí: "Ahí vienen los Reyes Magos". 
Y, bueno, yo me refería a la diferencia de lo que se nos ocurre y lo que ocurre al poner en Google "venir allí" y ver que salen (Aproximadamente 22.500 resultados). Pero, por algo, no logro trasmitir la idea.



swift said:


> _Venir_ con el sentido de _aproximarse_ también me parece idiomático en combinación con _allí_.


"Allí vienen", en Google, da aproximadamente 108.000 resultados; "allí viene":  184.000. Entiendo que en este caso idiomático se refiere al idioma español.


----------



## jilar

Rosamariama said:


> - Varios periodistas que conocí _vinieron allí_


Esta es una que no habías contemplado o explicado inicialmente, pero que, por posible, lo es. Y la explicación es que la referencia a "allí" se produce porque cuando se dice la frase la persona ya no está "allí", pero se usa "venir" porque la persona se sitúa en el momento en que eso sucedía, que es cuando realmente estaba allí.
Digamos por mezclar perspectivas, la actual y la del pasado al que se refiere.



Rosamariama said:


> Te espero en Sevilla porque _cuando vengas allí_ estaré la primera.



Este ejemplo creo que no deberías contemplarlo aquí. Con otra puntuación podría verse así:
Te espero en Sevilla porque, cuando vengas, allí estaré.

Te espero en Sevilla. Allí estaré.

Claro, si yo voy a estar en un lugar, y tú vas a llegar después, desde mi perspectiva en ese supuesto futuro, vienes.

Pero aquí no se trata del concepto "vengas allí", sino de que, "vengas" pertenece a una frase o enunciado, y "allí" a otra. La casualidad o el orden elegido por el hablante ha hecho que aparezcan en secuencia.


----------



## Rosamariama

@jilar, quedan otros más de 20.000, o 40.000, quizá el doble o el triple de casos, que habrá que analizar uno por uno. O convencer a los usuarios de que no es correcto: empezaría por Moncloa: 
- "Luego, va a tener una reunión de trabajo en Madrid y yo espero que también empresarios brasileños _vengan allí_" (Rajoy, 2012), en red. 

O quizá por Miguel de Cervantes: 
- "A presentársele _vinieron allí _las bellas imágenes de Marcela la esquiva, Luscinda la tierna, y aquella Dorotea de los largos cabellos,...".

Tal y como lo planteo, no es una cuestión de lingüística, sino de percepción: _ver _o _no ver_ los múltiples contextos, unos cultos, otros coloquiales, que la red, simplemente, pone ante nuestros ojos. Estos, como decía, revelarían el hecho de que _a priori_ no los reconocemos. Lo que no imaginaba es que _a posteriori_, tampoco (cómo se dirige el foco exclusivamente a tratar de desmentir la copiosa evidencia, escrutando las _partes_, sin [querer/poder] ver un cierto _todo_). Un poco orwelliano...

Corrección: "A presentársele _vinieron allí _las bellas imágenes de Marcela la esquiva, Luscinda la tierna, y aquella Dorotea de los largos cabellos", 
no es de Don Quijote, sino del _Diccionario enciclopédico hispanoamericano _(1887-1898)_._


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> poner en Google "venir allí" y ver que salen (Aproximadamente 22.500 resultados)


Yendo a la última página, me sale que en realidad solo hay 120 resultados si excluimos los similares a los ya mostrados y 310 si no los excluimos.



Rosamariama said:


> "Allí vienen", en Google, da aproximadamente 108.000 resultados; "allí viene": 184.000. Entiendo que en este caso idiomático se refiere al idioma español.


Sí, pero no es lo mismo allí vienen que vienen allí. En el primer caso, allí es el lugar en el que está el que viene mientras que en el segundo caso allí sería el destino del que viene.



Rosamariama said:


> _a priori_ no los reconocemos.


Yo sí que los reconozco, pero como erróneos. Si buscas en Google, también encontrarás evidencia de uso de cosas como _afoto_ o _me se cae _que supongo que estaremos de acuerdo en que son erróneas.


----------



## lagartija68

Rosamariama said:


> "Allí vienen", en Google, da aproximadamente 108.000 resultados; "allí viene": 184.000. Entiendo que en este caso idiomático se refiere al idioma español.


En este ejemplo, allí no indica la dirección o meta del movimiento, sino que señala dónde (no de dónde ni adónde) se está realizando.
El uso que rechazamos de allí con venir es cuando allí pretende ser utilizado para indicar hacia dónde se realiza el movimiento.


----------



## Rosamariama

Circunflejo said:


> Yo sí que los reconozco, pero como erróneos. Si buscas en Google, también encontrarás evidencia de uso de cosas como _afoto_ o _me se cae _que supongo que estaremos de acuerdo en que son erróneas.


Otro de los ejemplos clásicos es "a ver"-"haber". La diferencia, que parece obvia, es que estos errores, reconocidos por todos como errores, aparecen en escritos de personas que suelen cometer otros errores, y no en textos cultos. V_enir allí _(en distintas conjugaciones, habría que sumarlas al recuento total), está lleno en red, insisto, en textos cultos y coloquiales de gente que, como Rajoy, se expresa de manera correcta (menos en esta colocación, según tú o tu perspectiva). 

Otro ejemplo bonito:
- Como Asia a un lado y al otro Europa en la canción de Esponjead, Manuel Machado a un lado y Rafael de León al otro vinieron allí a este aire sevillano "vestido de hermosura y luz no usada" en los poemas que escribieron.

No parece lógico creer que alguien con este nivel cultural, con este evidente muy buen uso del lenguaje, esté errando aquí ¿no? Yo sí veo, en cambio, que quien quiere confirmar que "venir allí" es un error desestima hechos tan claros (parecerían) como el registro en que son emitidos los enunciados. Como decía, habrá que ir a reclamar a Moncloa, y a autores cultos, contemporáneos y clásicos. Porque considerar que está operando el "sesgo de confirmación" imagino que queda fuera de todo debate, ¿no?


lagartija68 said:


> En este ejemplo, allí no indica la dirección o meta del movimiento, sino que señala dónde (no de dónde ni adónde) se está realizando.
> El uso que rechazamos de allí con venir es cuando allí pretende ser utilizado para indicar hacia dónde se realiza el movimiento.


Sí, en todo momento he querido diferenciar este uso. El recuento venía únicamente y exclusivamente como respuesta a:


swift said:


> _Venir_ con el sentido de _aproximarse_ también me parece idiomático en combinación con _allí_.


Lo que no sé es cuál es tu motivo particular, @lagartija68, para rechazar _el otro_ .


----------



## lagartija68

Rosamariama said:


> Lo que no sé es cuál es tu motivo particular, @lagartija68, para rechazar _el otro_ .


Decir: "José está viniendo (a/hacia) allí/allá" o "María está yendo (a/hacia) aquí/allá" me hace tanto ruido como: "José está entrando (a/hacia) afuera" o "María está saliendo (a/hacia) adentro"


----------



## jilar

Rosamariama said:


> en textos cultos y coloquiales de gente que, como Rajoy, se expresa de manera correcta


Bueno, cualquier, por culto que sea, hablando de común, antes o después metemos alguna incongruencia, o error si así lo queremos llamar.

El caso de Rajoy es por lo ya explicado, en el momento que lo dice, la mente, el subconsciente, le juega una mala pasada. Por un lado tiene la referencia del "allí" (un lugar en el cual no está al momento de decir la frase, pero donde sí estará en el futuro) y por el otro el hecho de que "como estará allí" entonces se justifica ese "venir". El hecho de estar hablando no le permite reconducir lo que va a decir y le sale como le sale. Esto creo que todos, en algún momento de nuestra vida -por cultos que seamos somos humanos no máquinas- lo cometemos.

Y después supongo que están las costumbres de cada cual. Yo he visto a catalanes y mallorquines usar el verbo venir donde yo nunca lo usaría, sino el ir. Lo esencial era que la persona nunca estuvo ni estará en ese lugar, y aún así usaban venir (Básicamente eran quedadas que se harían y personas que no iban a ir, ni estaban en ese lugar, les decían a otros "cuando vengas" o cosas así). Entonces ese uso de venir entiendo que es normal para ellos e incluso si llegaran a la Moncloa seguirían hablando como siempre lo han hecho. 
¿Un catalán en Moncloa? Pues podrías analizar a Salvador Illa, si tienes curiosidad. Ojo, que no sé si hace esto que aquí te digo, pero puestos a investigar sería interesante.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> No parece lógico creer que alguien con este nivel cultural, con este evidente muy buen uso del lenguaje, esté errando aquí ¿no? Yo sí veo, en cambio, que quien quiere confirmar que "venir allí" es un error desestima hechos tan claros (parecerían) como el registro en que son emitidos los enunciados.


Siguiendo tu razonamiento supongo que también considerarás correcto, por ejemplo, el uso de _a grosso modo_ porque cumple con todos los requisitos que estás enunciando y se documenta aún más que el uso que has expuesto en este hilo. Huelga decir que yo no lo considero correcto.


----------



## Rosamariama

@jilar, como creo que funciona lo de la representación mental, ya lo expliqué más arriba. Me reitero.
Y, bueno, eso: creer que es un error que comete mucha gente culta que no comete otros errores, incluso en ediciones revisadas, con el sello del Cervantes, por ejemplo, no deja de parecerme curioso. Así como que os suenen a todos tan raros los usos coloquiales como:

- "Vinieron allí y prendieron fuego. No sé si nuestra casa se quemó. Mi madre no tuvo tiempo de salvar nada", decía la niña con lágrimas en los ojos.



Circunflejo said:


> Siguiendo tu razonamiento supongo que también considerarás correcto, por ejemplo, el uso de _a grosso modo_ porque cumple con todos los requisitos que estás enunciando y se documenta aún más que el uso que has expuesto en este hilo. Huelga decir que yo no lo considero correcto.


(Lo raro sería que la niña dijera con o sin _a_, _grosso modo_). La comparación que me propones es _rara _(no me siento seguida en mis razonamientos, perdona, pero en absoluto).



jilar said:


> Yo he visto a catalanes y mallorquines usar el verbo venir donde yo nunca lo usaría, sino el ir.


El error que se comente por interferencia del catalán es usar la primera persona: _Yo no vengo a la caja hasta que no la desinfecte _(decía una chica el otro día en la cola del supermercado, esperando con el carrito para pagar)_._
No sé quién es el catalán de Moncloa que dices. El uso de Rajoy (coterráneo tuyo) que pongo de ejemplo, está publicado en un texto de Moncloa que se puede consultar en línea (de nuevo, impecable en cuanto a corrección, como suelen ser estos textos... excepto, de nuevo, por este "error"¿?). De veras que yo reclamaría allí .


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> La comparación que me propones es _rara _


No veo la rareza. _A grosso modo_ es un error muy frecuente que se encuentra ampliamente documentado en textos de registros varios incluyendo registros cultos. Si defiendes que _venir allí_ no es un error porque se encuentra documentado   en textos de registros varios incluyendo registros cultos, también tendrías que defender que _a grosso modo_ no fuera un error; máxime cuando _a grosso modo_ está más documentado que _venir allí_.


----------



## jilar

Bueno, no en Moncloa, sino en el Gobierno. El ministro de Sanidad, al que le tocó el marrón del coronavirus.


----------



## Rosamariama

Circunflejo said:


> _A grosso modo_ es un error muy frecuente que se encuentra ampliamente documentado en textos de registros varios incluyendo registros cultos.


Por eso. Ese es apenas uno de los argumentos para quienes consideráis incorrecto, este uso. No se extiende a los latinismos, que no tienen registro coloquial. El principal argumento que valida, para mí, "venir allí" es su uso espontáneo. Uno es latín, otro castellano. Como te digo, no es defensa de una norma y menos, yo personalmente, haría esa analogía de dos expresiones tan, tan desiguales. No defiendo norma, señalo ejemplos de uso.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> El principal argumento que valida, para mí, "venir allí" es su uso espontáneo.


Se usan espontáneamente muchas construcciones erróneas como, por ejemplo, los infinitivos en sustitución de los imperativos (excepto en el caso de _iros _que la RAE _recientemente _—solo _recientemente _y eso que el uso del correcto idos era prácticamente anecdótico—dejó de considerarlo erróneo), en base a, el leísmo cuando el referente son un conjunto de personas... No parece que ello sea razón suficiente para que dejen de ser consideradas erróneas.


----------



## Rosamariama

No es razón suficiente, como digo, son varias (esta, una más). La razón suficiente es, iniciaba este hilo del que ya me voy yendo, su copiosa existencia en muestras muy variadas que, para mí, son del todo normales. Estoy segura de que si alguien en la conversación dice/lee:  "Vinieron allí y prendieron fuego.  [...]  decía la niña", el receptor es que ni lo _nota, _de tan natural que es. Solo al observarlo, dice que no se lo puede creer. Pero ahí están, Rajoy y la niña, y Cabeza de Vaca, y los textos corregidos por el Cervantes, Moncloa; usos en periódicos, Twitter de gente que solo comete ese "error" ¿?; ejemplos en la variante de América, en la de la Península...


----------



## Ballenero

Rosamariama said:


> Fui a casa de la llamada Lady Montague, donde pasé la noche, y varios amigos _vinieron allí_ a visitarme.


En #5, esto es lo que _viene allí _escrito.

No sé porqué tanta discusión.
Es correctísimo.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Ballenero said:


> En #5, esto es lo que _viene allí _escrito.
> 
> No sé *por qué* tanta discusión.
> Es correctísimo.


Supongo que porque hay casos y casos; la mayoría de ellos —entre los que incluyo muchos de los que trae Rosamariama— resultan muy extraños al oído; y supongo que es por las diversas acepciones de "venir": la que tú planteas (venir algo escrito en un sitio) no tiene nada que ver con las tres más habituales o importantes, a saber:

1. intr. Dicho de una persona: caminar1.
2. intr. Dicho de una cosa: Moverse de allá hacia acá.
3. intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Llegar a donde está quien habla.

Así que para determinados significados de "venir" y en según qué contextos, será correcto; y en muchos otros una patada a la lengua...

Un saludo


----------



## Rosamariama

Perdón por la insistencia, pero ¿también os sonaría erróneo? : 
- "Allí vinieron a vernos las mujeres de la familia real. Nos pidieron que lleváramos mucho cuidado, que no podíamos tocarlas. En el espectáculo lanzábamos un avión de papel y nos dijeron que no se nos ocurriera tirarlo hacia la zona que ocupaban". 
-  Pero _allí vinieron a_ cogerlo, así le dieron muerte.  
-  "_Allí vino _a visitarnos, y compartió ocho horas con nosotros, el presidente ejecutivo de Telefónica, José María Álvarez-Pallete_".
 - _Allí vino a verme un tal Ananías, un hombre muy observante de la Ley y muy estimado por todos los judíos que vivían en Damasco.  

@lagartija68, los ejemplos que pones en  #23, yo creo que sin duda a todos nos golpean el oído, es decir, que ahí no habría desacuerdo. 

Un saludo, @Ballenero .


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> La razón suficiente es, iniciaba este hilo del que ya me voy yendo, su copiosa existencia en muestras muy variadas que, para mí, son del todo normales.


Los ejemplos que cité en 30 también cuentan con muestras muy variadas que son _normales _excepto, quizá, el del uso del infinitivo en lugar del imperativo; uso este último que todavía no me molestado en verificar si ha empezado a manifestarse en el ámbito literario. A pesar de ello, se considera que no son correctos.



Ballenero said:


> En #5, esto es lo que _viene allí _escrito.
> 
> No sé porqué tanta discusión.
> Es correctísimo.



Cuando se usa venir con esa acepción (la 14 del DRAE), sí, pero @Rosamariama está defendiendo que es correcto cuando se cumplen las siguientes condiciones:


Rosamariama said:


> Diría que para este uso, además de la condición de que el emisor se sitúe mentalmente _allí_, si se refiere a un momento futuro ("cuando vengas"), es porque el emisor tiene previsto estar allí en ese momento (si no lo tuviera previsto, solo podría decir "ir allí").


 y eso ya es harina de otro costal.


Rosamariama said:


> Perdón por la insistencia, pero ¿también os sonaría erróneo? :
> - "Allí vinieron a vernos las mujeres de la familia real. Nos pidieron que lleváramos mucho cuidado, que no podíamos tocarlas. En el espectáculo lanzábamos un avión de papel y nos dijeron que no se nos ocurriera tirarlo hacia la zona que ocupaban".
> - Pero _allí vinieron a_ cogerlo, así le dieron muerte.
> - "_Allí vino _a visitarnos, y compartió ocho horas con nosotros, el presidente ejecutivo de Telefónica, José María Álvarez-Pallete_".
> - _Allí vino a verme un tal Ananías, un hombre muy observante de la Ley y muy estimado por todos los judíos que vivían en Damasco.


No insistiré en que no es lo mismo allí seguido de venir que venir seguido de allí.


----------



## Rosamariama

Circunflejo said:


> Los ejemplos que cité en 30 también cuentan con muestras muy variadas que son _normales _excepto, quizá, el del uso del infinitivo en lugar del imperativo; uso este último que todavía no me molestado en verificar si ha empezado a manifestarse en el ámbito literario. A pesar de ello, se considera que no son correctos.


Exacto. Existe una norma estipulada por los académicos que todos conocemos/podemos consultar. Aquí, en cambio, hay un _vacío legal _(parece), por lo que el debate se centra en 'cómo nos suena' (a la gente 'muy culta' que lo usa [_v. _alguno de los casos que cito] presupongo que le suena 'bien'). Por esto mismo, los ejemplos que citaste en 30, al oírlos, siempre habrá alguien que lo detecte y pueda remitirse a una regla. Este uso, es mi hipótesis, no se corrige porque en contextos comunicativos pasa inadvertido.

Si fuera un error, estando tan extendido y habiendo registros tan antiguos, ¿no parecería normal que ya alguien lo hubiera detectado? Creo que merece la pena, pues, estando tan seguro/a de que es un error, escribir a la Fundéu para, urgentemente, ir corrigiendo las publicaciones de Moncloa, del Cervantes, de Cabeza de Vaca, de periodistas:

- “Ragsdale _había estado viniendo allí_ durante varios días diciendo que trabajaba con el FBI y solicitaba comida gratis”. (Texto de 2020, Pilar Benegas).

que seguro que ni se han dado cuenta de que están hablando incorrectamente (igual que quienes decís que es erróneo, no os habíais percatado nunca de este uso con tan abundante y variada muestra). 

Y gracias por citar lo que dices que es "harina de otro costal", que es ahí donde sí creo que podemos afinar con el análisis gramatical.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> Existe una norma estipulada por los académicos que todos conocemos/podemos consultar. Aquí, en cambio, hay un _vacío legal _(parece)


No creo que haya ningún vacío. Allí no puede indicar destino de la acción de venir. De todas formas, la RAE tiene una sección de consultas lingüísticas en Twitter (RAEinforma) donde puedes formular tu duda seleccionando un ejemplo en concreto (ya que las características de Twitter no permiten ni preguntas extensas ni respuestas extensas). Si ello no te parece suficiente, puedes usar el formulario de contacto disponible en la web de la RAE para preguntar qué procedimiento tendrías que seguir para hacer llegar a la RAE tanto tu propuesta de reconocimiento explícito de _venir allí _como uso válido en los contextos que has expuesto en este hilo como un dosier justificativo de la misma.



Rosamariama said:


> igual que quienes decís que es erróneo, no os habíais percatado nunca de este uso con tan abundante y variada muestra


Eso de prejuzgar...


----------



## Rosamariama

Como los expertos no consideran que es un error, estando yo acorde con la normativa académica vigente, creo que sería raro que les escribiera para decirles que no necesitan realizar ninguna intervención/corrección.

Estamos hablando de gramática, entiendo, y el argumento que expongo es que es una estructura que no _se ve_, así, en general, nada personal. No he encontrado debates previos sobre el tema, ni normas o comentarios/artículos de lingüistas, en una búsqueda muy por encima, es cierto. Pero tampoco nadie los ha aportado.

Y, bueno, si tuviera que juzgar (que pensaba haber sido cuidadosa en este sentido), sería más dura la sentencia a quien, viendo la existencia de hechos y sin más argumento que el propio oído, se posiciona de manera tan radical frente a tamaña evidencia de un uso que, en siglos, no ha sido penalizado (y acusar a los gramáticos de falta de meticulosidad sí que sería injusto).


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> Como los expertos no consideran que es un error


¿Qué es lo que no consideran un error? Pregunto porque _allí _como destino de la acción de _venir_ sí que lo consideran un error.


----------



## Rosamariama

No. Mira tú mismo/a cómo el _oído _reacciona diferente en estos dos casos:

- ¿Vas a venir a visitarme?
- Sí, vengo allí la semana que viene.

- ¿Vendrás allí a visitarme?
- Sí, claro que iré, la semana que viene.


----------



## Rosamariama

Al final, he solicitado 'mediación', que por esta vía está claro que no vamos a llegar a nada. A ver si responden y nos esclarecen. No lo creo, pero claro que contemplo la opción de poder estar equivocada.

Otro ejemplo:
En este enlace, Ezequiel 3:22 Allí vino sobre mí la mano del SEÑOR, y El me dijo: Levántate y ve a la llanura, y allí te hablaré. , se ven distintas ediciones de la Biblia, de 1569 a 2000, y distintas versiones de este versículo. Varían cosas (como acentuar mayúscula o no; se da por sentado que todas han sido revisadas por prestigiosos expertos, aplicando las normas de cada época), pero permanece, en todas, "tu error". Seguro que Ezequiel sí entendió que el primer _allí _y el segundo _allí_ se refieren a lugares distintos (y no corrigió al Señor que lo había dotado de entendimiento para comprender el uso de los deícticos, _más allá_ de su mera definición lexicográfica).
.


Rosamariama said:


> Otro ejemplo bonito:
> - Como Asia a un lado y al otro Europa en la canción de Esponjead, Manuel Machado a un lado y Rafael de León al otro vinieron allí a este aire sevillano "vestido de hermosura y luz no usada" en los poemas que escribieron.


Es del ABC, un artículo de opinión de Antonio Burgos. "Esponjead" (sic) , por "Espronceda" creo que se ve que es un error de los correctores automáticos.


----------



## Rosamariama

El mensaje #16, censurado, decía que, en inglés, en traslación directa, _Allí vienen_, se dice igual (palabra por palabra, excepto que _vienen _se traduce por la perífrasis de gerundio). El argumento de compararlo con otra lengua venía como contraargumento a quien decía que esta combinación es un uso idiomático del español.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> En este enlace, Ezequiel 3:22 Allí vino sobre mí la mano del SEÑOR, y El me dijo: Levántate y ve a la llanura, y allí te hablaré. , se ven distintas ediciones de la Biblia, de 1569 a 2000, y distintas versiones de este versículo. Varían cosas (como acentuar mayúscula o no; se da por sentado que todas han sido revisadas por prestigiosos expertos, aplicando las normas de cada época), pero permanece, en todas, "tu error".


 Ya lo he dicho, al menos, un par de veces en este hilo, pero como parece que aún no ha quedado claro, lo vuelvo a repetir


Circunflejo said:


> no es lo mismo allí seguido de venir que venir seguido de allí.





Rosamariama said:


> Al final, he solicitado 'mediación', que por esta vía está claro que no vamos a llegar a nada. A ver si responden y nos esclarecen.


 Y a ver qué esclarecen, porque en este hilo has metido en un mismo saco usos distintos que no pueden considerarse análogos.


----------



## Rosamariama

Circunflejo said:


> No insistiré en que no es lo mismo allí seguido de venir que venir seguido de allí.


- Allí vinieron a vernos las mujeres de la familia real. / Vinieron allí a vernos...
- Pero _allí vinieron a_ cogerlo/ Pero _vinieron allí a_ cogerlo.
- _Allí vino _a visitarnos/ Vino allí a...

Haciendo clic en:  Ezequiel 3:22 (#45/48) ocurre:

- La Biblia de las Américas
*Allí vino* sobre mí la mano del SEÑOR, y El me dijo: Levántate y ve a la llanura, y allí te hablaré.

- Nueva Biblia Latinoamericana
La mano del SEÑOR *vino allí *sobre mí, y El me dijo: "Levántate, ve a la llanura, y allí te hablaré."

- Reina Valera Gómez
Y* vino allí *la mano de Jehová sobre mí, y me dijo: Levántate, y sal al campo, y allí hablaré contigo.

- Reina Valera 1909
Y* fué allí* la mano de Jehová sobre mí, y díjome: Levántate, y sal al campo, y allí hablaré contigo. 
[_Fue allí la mano: La familia Addams una comedia musical de Broadway_]

- Biblia Jubileo 2000
*Vino allí* la mano del SEÑOR sobre mí, y me dijo: Levántate, y sal al campo, y allí hablaré contigo 

Afinando:
- Allí/Ahí viene(n) = _acercarse _(solo en presente) (_v._ #16/47)  
- Allí vino/vino allí... la mano del Señor.


----------



## Ballenero

2. intr. Dicho de una cosa: Moverse de allá hacia acá.

3. intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Llegar a donde está quien habla.

Creo que le estás dando demasiadas vueltas a esto.
No se trata de una cuestión gramatical ni de un vacío legal.
Se trata de aplicar la acepción 3 de venir.
"_Podéis venir allí cuando queráis_".
El que habla se está situando allí.

Por supuesto, en la acepción 2, todos estamos de acuerdo en que es incorrecto.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> - La Biblia de las Américas
> *Allí vino* sobre mí la mano del SEÑOR, y El me dijo: Levántate y ve a la llanura, y allí te hablaré.
> 
> - Nueva Biblia Latinoamericana
> La mano del SEÑOR *vino allí *sobre mí, y El me dijo: "Levántate, ve a la llanura, y allí te hablaré."
> 
> - Reina Valera Gómez
> Y* vino allí *la mano de Jehová sobre mí, y me dijo: Levántate, y sal al campo, y allí hablaré contigo.
> 
> - Reina Valera 1909
> Y* fué allí* la mano de Jehová sobre mí, y díjome: Levántate, y sal al campo, y allí hablaré contigo.
> [_Fue allí la mano: La familia Addams una comedia musical de Broadway_]
> 
> - Biblia Jubileo 2000
> *Vino allí* la mano del SEÑOR sobre mí, y me dijo: Levántate, y sal al campo, y allí hablaré contigo




Las tres últimas versiones están basadas en el texto de Cipriano Varela de 1602 (o eso dicen). Si consultas dicho texto, verás que dice fue allí (lo cual es, gramaticalmente, plenamente correcto). Cambiarlo por vino allí pretendiendo mejorar el original deja al traductor a la altura del betún, pero de todo ha de haber en la viña del Señor. Los autores de la primera versión (La Biblia de las Americas) reconocen ellos mismos que su versión no es tan literal como la de la Reina Varela lo cual creo que ya los retrata suficientemente. La segunda versión (Nueva Biblia Latinoamericana) es una revisión de la Nueva Biblia Latinoamericana Hoy y esta última usa de base la Biblia de las Américas y de esta última acabo de hablar y no para bien.



Ballenero said:


> Se trata de aplicar la acepción 3 de venir.


En ese caso tendría que ser venir aquí.


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> En ese caso tendría que ser venir aquí.


Estoy, quizá, al 50% de acuerdo con la resolución de @Circunflejo con respecto al adverbio de lugar, pero no tanto, o sí también, con el verbo venir: la locución verdadera del libro de Ezequiel dice: *Fue aquí *de nuevo sobre mí la mano de Yavé...; aunque debo decir, tal cual está escrito _Fue aquí de nuevo sobre mí la mano, _que ese _fue aquí _tiene el mismo sentido que si se hubiese usado el verbo _venir: *Vino aquí *de nuevo sobre mí la mano de Yavé, _La traducción de la frase es un hipérbaton, la cual al reconstruirse nos dice _La mano de Yavé *fue aquí *de nuevo sobre mí. _Sí, también funciona con _*vino aquí*. _¡Qué curioso! No me he dado cuenta hasta que he llegado aquí, y he decidido llenar de dubitativos el inicio de esta perorata.

Lo menciono únicamente para ampliar la documentación de los enlaces aportados por @Rosamariama:

- Sagrada Biblia Nácar-Colunga (19ª edición -1966).

El profeta, cautivo en su casa
46 Fue aquí de nuevo sobre mí la mano de Yavé, que me dijo: Levántate, vete al campo y allí te hablaré,

La Nácar - Colunga es la primera traducción íntegra de las Sagradas Escrituras hecha directamente de las lenguas originales, hebrea y griega, por autores católicos a la lengua de Cervantes.


----------



## Rosamariama

En la Fundéu me remiten al enlace
RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA
y responden:
"En los ejemplos que se consideran adecuados, allí tiene el sentido de la primera acepción ('en aquel lugar') no de la segunda ('a aquel lugar')", muy acorde con @Ballenero y, sí, la simplicidad del tema.



Xiscomx said:


> Sí, también funciona con _*vino aquí*. _¡Qué curioso! No me he dado cuenta hasta que he llegado aquí


Me agarro a esta frase como clavo ardiendo, porque precisamente coincidiría con lo que yo pensaba que iba a ser un aporte cuando escribí el primer mensaje, lo _curioso _(es la clave) de un uso sobre el que ni yo (la primera) y, en general (exceptuando a @Circunflejo [que no quise ofender/prejuzgarte cuando hice tal afirmación]), repara.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> "En los ejemplos que se consideran adecuados, allí tiene el sentido de la primera acepción ('en aquel lugar') no de la segunda ('a aquel lugar')", muy acorde con @Ballenero y, sí, la simplicidad del tema.


Estoy bastante de acuerdo con la Fundéu. Como dije en el mensaje 32 y en el 34, allí como destino de la acción de venir se considera erróneo y la Fundéu está de acuerdo. Sin embargo, el enlace que te proporcionan a la NGLE incluye una serie de áreas geográficas —minoritarias dentro del conjunto del mundo hispanohablante— en las que ese uso podría darse tanto autóctonamente como por contacto con otras lenguas. En lo que no estoy del todo de acuerdo con la Fundéu es en que considere aceptable la secuencia venir allí cuando allí significa _en aquel lugar_ puesto que considero que debería desaconsejar su uso y promover que en esos casos se use allí seguido del verbo venir debidamente conjugado para evitar que al usar venir allí se malinterprete el significado de allí y se le otorgue el no aceptado. Y sí, estoy de acuerdo en que el tema es bastante simple, pero creo que en eso estamos de acuerdo prácticamente todos los que te respondimos.


Xiscomx said:


> Estoy, quizá, al 50% de acuerdo con la resolución de @Circunflejo con respecto al adverbio de lugar, pero no tanto, o sí también, con el verbo venir: la locución verdadera del libro de Ezequiel dice: *Fue aquí *de nuevo sobre mí la mano de Yavé...


Yo no estaba hablando de las citas bíblicas ya que ya había hablado de ellas en ese mismo mensaje sino de la acepción 3 del DRAE que trajo a colación @Ballenero.


Xiscomx said:


> aunque debo decir, tal cual está escrito _Fue aquí de nuevo sobre mí la mano, _que ese _fue aquí _tiene el mismo sentido que si se hubiese usado el verbo _venir: *Vino aquí *de nuevo sobre mí la mano de Yavé_


Pues fíjese que yo ese fue lo interpreto como perteneciente al verbo ser... pero eso tendríamos que hablarlo en otro hilo.


Xiscomx said:


> Sí, también funciona con _*vino aquí*. _





Rosamariama said:


> Me agarro a esta frase como clavo ardiendo, porque precisamente coincidiría con lo que yo pensaba que iba a ser un aporte cuando escribí el primer mensaje, lo _curioso _(es la clave) de un uso sobre el que ni yo (la primera) y, en general (exceptuando a @Circunflejo [que no quise ofender/prejuzgarte cuando hice tal afirmación]), repara.


Me parece que no te has dado cuenta de que el clavo ardiendo dice vino aquí (que es plenamente correcto) en vez de vino allí que es por lo que preguntaste.


----------



## Rosamariama

Circunflejo said:


> Me parece que no te has dado cuenta de que el clavo ardiendo dice vino aquí (que es plenamente correcto) en vez de vino allí que es por lo que preguntaste.


Sí, en el sentido de, al observar los usos del lenguaje, poder descubrir cosas que uno (cada uno) no había visto. 
Personalmente, me ha interesado particularmente este debate en el sentido de cómo se realiza el análisis y la argumentación ('lo que se me ocurre' _vs '_lo que ocurre' y, en mi hipótesis, la probable interferencia del sesgo [lo que _se ve_/_no se ve,_ como decía en #14]). Si bien en relación con estos usos deícticos es poco relevante, sí lo es, y mucho, para al análisis de otros comportamientos gramaticales (irresolutos, aún, propios del español: _por/para; indicativo/subjuntivo; indefinido/imperfecto _y, sobre todo, _ser/estar_). Por este trasfondo (el análisis del _modus observandi_, y perdón por la pedantería, pero me parece descriptiva) me ha sido muy interesante este intercambio, del que te agradezco, sinceramente, el _sparring _(supongo que a todos nos ha aportado algo. A mí sí me ha servido para aprender y reflexionar sobre distintas cosas). 
Saludos.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> A mí sí me ha servido para aprender y reflexionar sobre distintas cosas


Pues si quieres aprender y reflexionar, te sugiero que en una próxima ocasión, comiences por definir y delimitar los conceptos. En el caso que nos ha ocupado, eso hubiera consistido, por ejemplo, en especificar a qué acepción (o acepciones) de venir estabas haciendo referencia y a qué acepción (o acepciones) de allí estabas haciendo referencia así como una definición del significado resultante de la combinación de ambas bien desde un punto de vista denotativo o bien desde un punto de vista connotativo (o bien desde ambos), según el enfoque que le quisieras dar al asunto.


----------



## Rosamariama

En este enlace, quizá esta parte parece que no dejé clara, pueda observarse con más claridad: Will you come there and shed just one tear


----------

